# Cyprexx Slow Pay....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

4 years and no issues with timely payment but the last 6 months have been pathetic and the last 2 months they have become VERY needy with tons of extra photos that i have never submitted in the past. Wednesday i submitted a grass cut and it was kicked back as not enough ACTION photos never mind it was obvious the grass was cut and trimmed. Looks to me like they may be struggling financially and looking for any excuse in the world not to pay. Anyone else???


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I have also noticed slow pay. The maintenance portion is usually on time or close but when you submit an Invoice that's when I see it the most. I currently have 12 Invoices that are dated 3-20-13. When I asked them about them I get "Please re-submit Invoice". Really!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I just started doing trash outs for them again. In the past it was normal to be paid in two weeks plus or minus a few days for them and now I am hearing 30 days is early and 57 days is not uncommon. 

I put doing more trash outs on hold and am focusing more on other customers to see how this shakes out.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

seeing the same here slow pay here. Had been consistently receiving payment between 30-38 days up until a month or so ago. Most recent invoice clocked in at 56 days.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Contractors in this area saying the same thing....
Fees have also been dropped so there is trouble in paradise....
This is one company that has stayed out of the line of fire for a while...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

One of my contractors has been working for Cyprexx for about 6yrs and last week he stopped !! and his reason was pay was being stretched out to 60 days and all the extras they are adding to work orders wanting it done for free.

This guy really works cheap to,always gets his bids back..so something must be up because he has been with them a vary long time.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

just got one asking for photos! Looked and there online,but uploaded again! This job was done the first of April!!!!

I believe they do this to slow the pay!


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been asked to supply numerous photos well after job has been completed..smoke detector shots, line caps, etc. Coming froma regional, not Cyprexx direct but still, these were supplied with original completed work order and I have to take the time to find & resend? Once, ok maybe, but after several times, it really starts to stink.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> I have been asked to supply numerous photos well after job has been completed..smoke detector shots, line caps, etc. Coming froma regional, not Cyprexx direct but still, these were supplied with original completed work order and I have to take the time to find & resend? Once, ok maybe, but after several times, it really starts to stink.


Cyprexx pay is so bad ,how in the world can you work threw a regional?


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to get off topic but this regional has Cyprexx as a client, among others, and up until 2 months ago I was maintaining acceptable margins through bids until they went to a flat fee structure plus added reqirements, which became unacceptable. I read here a while back that Cyprexx was implementing new guidelines and I guess it finally has filtered to the regional and now to me. Have eggs in other baskets so its ok (for now)

In all honesty, if they have forced a noob like myself with little overhead to drop them, who else is left?


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

I get paid every 30 days from Cyprexx on Grass cuts. It is a different story on trashout. They are about 60 -90 days on them. Hell I can wait the 30 days but the 60-90 day is costing my out of pocket expenses. I just called my regional and expressed my concerns and she wanted new invoices and is supposed to hurry the proccess. We shall c I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

bigheaded said:


> I get paid every 30 days from Cyprexx on Grass cuts. It is a different story on trashout. They are about 60 -90 days on them. Hell I can wait the 30 days but the 60-90 day is costing my out of pocket expenses. I just called my regional and expressed my concerns and she wanted new invoices and is supposed to hurry the proccess. We shall c I am not holding my breath.


I have to send in late Invoice work orders twice a month and they always tell me the same this. "We will hurry the process" I should not have to resubmit my invoices every month. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

I think they intentionally ask for more pics and additional copies of the invoice to delay payment. I still have winterizations from Oct of last year that are unpaid.


----------

